# Adjusting JD 1209 Mower conditioner



## jwyeager2261 (May 8, 2014)

My 1209 cuts great in low speed but it takes me forever to cut my 12 acres. When I increase the tractor speed, the mower jams up. The blades

are sharp but someone said you can adjust the pully speeds....has anyone ever heard of that and do you know how to do it ? thanks


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

I have a JD model 820 that is similar. I need to increase the reel speed and change the reel cam position for heavy cutting. If you don't have an operators manual you need to get one as the adjustments are not difficult.


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

You can adjust the speed of the reel but not the sickle speed. I had the same problem with the one I had. The best thing to do is put all new blades on and the anti-clog guards. Make sure all the hold downs are set right. I could go 6.5 MPH with mine which is about all you can expect with a sickle machine. Actually anything over 5 mph would leave the stubble long.


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

I owned a 1219 for a number of years. Best thing you can do for yourself is buy the operators manual. If the 1209 manual is anything like the 1219 manual.. a very good explanation on adjusting the gathering reel should be of significance. However, I doubt it's your reel speed that's the culprit. More likely problem probably centers on reel teeth not close enough to guards and your crop release is way too soon. MoCos can be adjusted for many crop conditions...see the manual...but then my John deere Dealer told me once a long time ago... "most people don't read the manuals".


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

We used to have one. We put stub guards on and kept the hold downs right. It would cut excellent at 5 mph if the dew was off. Any dew that 1209 was down to 2mph. We did have to retard the release point on the reel a touch as from the factory setting it released about midpoint of the top roller and threw crop over the push bar.


----------

